# Two Down, Hundreds to Go



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Freezer at the ranch is empty so time to start filling it up.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Keep shooting - like liberals , once you got them you can't get rid of them


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

mrsh978 said:


> Keep shooting - like liberals , once you got them you can't get rid of them


100% correct. You should see my hay field. I saw over 60 in one day. I've been killing the big boars since deer season was over thinking I'd slow down the breeders. WRONG. They are everywhere. Easy to kill but how many can you eat? I'll stock up and process so I have enough to mix with my deer meat next year. I have some boars that will go over #300. I saw a red one with a white tail on Friday. Thought my neighbors Hereford had gotten through the fence.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

To win the war - generals always bomb the ball bearing factories to shut down progress- kill the big sows first , for that matter just kill them all !


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Good job, just keep shooting!


----------



## antman1984 (Apr 27, 2015)

*pigs*

get them all


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

We ve been hammering pretty hard, there s always more to shoot.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Shoot them all ! , nice piggies


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Shoot the sows....they make the best eating..and alllllllll the piggies.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Or you can invite some of us over for a pig hunting party. Just sayin'


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Feral Pigs*

I feel your pain! When the world gives you pigs you just make pan sausage, smoke sausage, boudain, roasters,..... If pigs are inevitable, just sit back and enjoy! We have a year round season/open season with feral pigs and exotic animals! Where else but Texas!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great pic


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Good Job.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Leaving from Mexico today to hammer them for about 4 days or so. I'll post up some pic's.


----------



## GearGuru21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Pigs*

I have to say, I'm kinda jealous! We eradicated all the swine from our East Texas place when we high fenced it years ago and sometimes I kinda miss having a 'target rich environment'!! Good job trying to keep their numbers in check!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*I Had 'Em Down but I Let 'Em Up*

These pictures were taken within the last month! I'm told there are 4 groups of them marauding in our area! I'm not backing off this time!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

those little ones turn into not so little ones quick, fast, and in a hurry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

im on my way at noon tomorrow. have the N750 night vision on the 300 blackout. should be there by 3. lets thin em out bud. I put the job on auto pilot.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Pigs are dieing , booze is flowing. The pigs up here ain't real smart. Ya shoot one and they keep coming back. These are no preshered pigs. We actually shot at 2 of them and within 3 minutes they came back out at a feeder 100 yards away. Pigs died. Some survived because of Alcohol but there a tuns of them for in the morning. Pics in a moment.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Pig 1


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

She didnt stand a chance


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

All y'all got hog problems I'm somewhat jealous my family's ranch has been fortunate enough so far to not have hogs on the property.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hogs are a Comin'*

As wiser ones than I have said, "There are two types of ranches in Texas, those that have hogs and those that will have hogs"!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

My wife saw me looking at these pics and commented, "that's so sad!" 

I was like, "what's so sad about it?????" 




she said, "because we don't have any in the freezer!" lol

Gotta luv her!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Many hogs later. Shooter and I had to part ways. Had to head home and he had to plant seeds for dove season. The great white hunter is home.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ham and strap. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*More Pigs*

Here are a few more. I shot the sow Thursday evening and the boar Saturday evening. I let two big boars walk this morning. We'll see how this evening goes.

I put a call in to Johnny Quest for some :help: after I arrived on Thursday and found one group of 12 and another group with over 20 in it. Not to mention a few lone boars wandering around. Thanks Randall.

I've been living off pig back strap since Friday. Life is good.

Later, Shooter


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Sunday Evening Hunt*

Shot this one at about 7:45 tonight. Great pig. 2 babies came out, then 2 sow's. A few minutes later a big boar came out. I picked the smallest sow. She was a butter ball. Fat 2" thick in spots. This is one of the best pigs I've shot lately. She's cleaned and in the freezer now. Tomorrow I'll be wrapping things up here and heading back to Mexico. I will make time for a morning hunt 

Y'all have a good week.

Later, Shooter


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

you've been on em breaux. leave em alone for a bit while in mexico. then repeat.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Headed back to the ranch today for a quick check of the dove field and a hog or two. Going to do a gun swap with a fellow 2cooler late Saturday or Sunday hopefully. If you're traveling this weekend watch the weather. Parts of TX are going to get hammered. 

Stay safe, Shooter


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Another Pig*

This one was waiting for me when I walked outside with my 1st cup of coffee this morning. She is on the menu tonight. Freezer is about full. Time to start processing I reckon.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Darryl your all over em... lets do it again...


----------

